

Free online schematic editor from Digi-Key - samlittlewood
http://www.digikey.com/schemeit

======
ChuckMcM
_"(ii) you grant to Digi-Key a fully-paid, royalty-free, perpetual,
irrevocable, transferrable, sublicensable, non-exclusive, worldwide license to
use the End User Content (in whole or in part) for any and all purposes,
subject to the terms of the Digi-Key Privacy Policy, the terms of which are
incorporated herein by reference. Digi-Key may use End User Content for
marketing and market research and for other purposes as set forth in this
Agreement."_

Well that kinda takes the buzz off. Give them an A for effort though, this
will presumably get them a lot of schematics that they then have rights to
exploit. I'm thinking the 'Encyclopedia of modern circuits' series which was a
collection of small one-off circuits that has done well for Rudolf Graf
(caveat the occasional lawsuit).

It was also pretty slow on Firefox on Linux but it may be faster in a
different configuration.

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Encyclopedia-Electronic-Circuits-
Rudol...](http://www.amazon.com/Encyclopedia-Electronic-Circuits-Rudolf-
Graf/dp/0070151164/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1324325661&sr=1-8)

~~~
nherment
Agreed. Still useful for open-source projects :)

~~~
benjamind
Not so much sadly. Its rather limited in terms of design area, and the
technology probably wouldn't scale to larger schematics anyway since its SVG
based and currently SVG performance scales rather badly in most browsers.

Likewise there is no PCB editor, nor any import/export formats that would
enable you to use your designs in a more practical fashion.

Having said all that however, its a great tool for creating diagrams for App
Notes and technical articles / blogs. Works really nicely for the simple
designs and examples that are so common when writing about electronics design.
They've actually been fairly careful to market it on their site as a schematic
drawing tool, not a schematic editor and this is a distinction that needs to
be made since the two are not the same use-case at all.

Still, good to see more companies innovating in this space!

------
nherment
Excerpt of the terms and conditions:

8\. Rights to End User Content. By posting, uploading, or transmitting any
data or other content on or through the Application, or causing any data or
content to be posted, uploaded, or transmitted on or through the Application
(the "End User Content"): (i) you represent and warrant that you are the owner
of the End User Content and/or that you have the right to grant the licenses
to Digi-Key contained in this Agreement; and (ii) you grant to Digi-Key a
fully-paid, royalty-free, perpetual, irrevocable, transferrable,
sublicensable, non-exclusive, worldwide license to use the End User Content
(in whole or in part) for any and all purposes, subject to the terms of the
Digi-Key Privacy Policy, the terms of which are incorporated herein by
reference. Digi-Key may use End User Content for marketing and market research
and for other purposes as set forth in this Agreement.

